# Jailbreak vraiment utile ?



## darklullaby (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, alors j'ai lu beaucoup de choses sur le jailbreak qui me font à la fois hésiter et qui me tentent un peu aussi. Je voulais avoir votre avis, dois-je prendre le risque (ce que ça implique) de jailbreaker mon iPhone qui se porte très bien pour l'instant et qui me suffit comme il est, juste pour avoir l'application "iBlacklist" dont j'aurais éventuellement besoin (si celle ci marche..) ? Ou dois je plutôt changer de numéro (ce qui ne m'embète pas trop) pour éviter de me faire harceler... Parce que honnêtement je n'ai pas du tout envie que mon iPhone ait des problèmes juste pour des applis en plus alors que je perd (bêtement) assez de temps dessus avec les deux jeux stupides (mes uniques applis oui je suis une non profiteuse de la vie je sais)...que j'ai ou ses fonctions normales c'est a dire envoyer des sms, téléphoner... Et le laisser aussi pour vivre dans la vraie vie d'e temps en temps. ( attention je ne critique pas ceux qui passent leur vie dessus chacun son mode de vie). Donc voilà j'attends vis avis. Merci.


----------



## cvldudu (29 Novembre 2010)

perso je pense que le jailbreak n'est plus comme il y a quelques années où ça affectait grave la stabilité.
Le jailbreak ça permet d'augmenter la rapidité de ta machine surtout si tu utilises comme moi le SBSettings qui te permet de kill les process superflus.

En gros le jailbreak c'est comme retirer le mouchard de ta voiture pour qu'elle puisse rouler à plus de 130 sur l'autoroute...

Après c'est un choix à faire ou à ne pas faire. Il faut bien regarder si ton iPhone est éligible et si tu n'es pas bricoleur c'est même pas la peine. Dans ce cas il vaut mieux continuer à raquer comme un ane!


----------



## eNeos (17 Décembre 2010)

Pas trop d'accord avec l'analogie des 130 km/h et très dubitatif sur le gain de perf.
Par contre, le jailbreak permet de rajouter des possibilités à l'iPhone et d'étendre le champs des logiciels disponibles.
De nombreux logiciels ne passeront jamais par l'AppStore du fait de certaines modifications qu'interdit Apple. Par exemple le coups de la lampe "torche" qui nécessite l'augmentation de la luminosité de l'écran pour être efficace. Apple l'interdit, le jailbreak le permet.
Autre exemple, une fois l'iPhone jailbreaké, il devient facile de faire sauté la limitation de volume du casque. Rien ne t'oblige alors de mettre le volume à fond, mais quand on passe la tondeuse, c'est fort pratique...
Les thèmes bien sur... qui permettent de tout modifier.

Bref, le jailbreak permet une foultitude de possibilités qu'Apple interdit. Maintenant, dire que l'iPhone sera plus rapide, non. On peut effectivement supprimer quelques processus inutiles, mais comme on en rajoute d'autres à coté...


----------



## subsole (17 Décembre 2010)

darklullaby a dit:


> Bonjour, alors j'ai lu beaucoup de choses sur le jailbreak qui me font à la fois hésiter et qui me tentent un peu aussi. Je voulais avoir votre avis, dois-je prendre le risque (ce que ça implique) de jailbreaker mon iPhone qui se porte très bien pour l'instant et qui me suffit comme il est, juste pour avoir l'application "iBlacklist" dont j'aurais éventuellement besoin (si celle ci marche..) ? Ou dois je plutôt changer de numéro (ce qui ne m'embète pas trop) pour éviter de me faire harceler... Parce que honnêtement je n'ai pas du tout envie que mon iPhone ait des problèmes juste pour des applis en plus alors que je perd (bêtement) assez de temps dessus avec les deux jeux stupides (mes uniques applis oui je suis une non profiteuse de la vie je sais)...que j'ai ou ses fonctions normales c'est a dire envoyer des sms, téléphoner... Et le laisser aussi pour vivre dans la vraie vie d'e temps en temps. ( attention je ne critique pas ceux qui passent leur vie dessus chacun son mode de vie). Donc voilà j'attends vis avis. Merci.



Bonjour,
Dans ton cas, je dis clairement non, c'est totalement inutile.
Tu ne sembles réellement ne pas être une _geek_, ou/et une technophile.
Change de numéro, c'est radical, de plus ça t'évitera de te prendre la tête avec les notifications qui te rappelleront que X ou Y, que tu ne veux plus voir, ont encore appelé.


----------



## dzour (22 Décembre 2010)

Salut !
Moi à l'inverse, j'ai en moi un petit côté geek  J'aimerais savoir quels sont les intérêts aujourd'hui à jailbreaker un iphone 4 

j'ai fais mes petites recherches, et les applis les plus téléchargées sont pour la plupart, des choses possibles avec l'iphone 4 aujourd'hui (je pense à la caméra vidéo, ou aux fond d'écrans... ). Voilà donc selon vous, qu'est-ce qu'apporte réellement le jailbreak aujourd'hui ?


----------



## gaugau57140 (13 Janvier 2011)

Quelques petits exemple :
- le partage de connexion avec mywi
- le téléchargement de fichier sur megaupload ou autre
- la possibilité de dézipper ses fichier, etc..
- les applis gratuites avec installous, à toi la joie des jeux et du GPS à 100&#8364; (Tomtom)
- plein de petites modifations comme l'ajout de chanson de l'ipod pour un réveil, la lecture de flash pour les vidéos sur internet
- la possibilité de supprimer toutes tes applications ouvertes en un "clique"

Non, le jailbreak c'est plutot cool!


----------



## Lamar (15 Janvier 2011)

Salut à tous,

j'ai besoin d'avis éclairés, je me tourne donc vers vous :
je possède un iPhone 3G, sous 4.2.1.
Il fonctionne bien, remplit les fonctions dont j'ai besoin (il n'est plus sous garantie, mais je ne souhaite pas le transformer en iBrique).
Mais je le trouve un peu lent et je suis tenté par l'utilisation comme point d'accès à l'internet pour mon mac, sur mon lieu de vacances. Ce sont à peu près les seules fonctions qui me manquent, avec peut-être un lecteur video de .avi, mais je ne sais pas si ça existe.
Les applis gratuites (Tomtom gratos ?) ne m'intéressent pas trop, j'essaie de rester dans la légalité .
Sans être un geek, j'avoue me débrouiller pas mal en informatique, mais ne pas (plus) avoir envie d'y passer du temps (pas trop en tout cas).

Que me conseillez-vous ?
Me passer du jailbreak ?
Installer un  ... ? (un quoi d'ailleurs, comment ça s'appelle, c'est un logiciel, un patch, ...) pour le jailbreaker ?
Et lequel ?
Si ma demande ne respecte pas la charte, vous pouvez m'envoyer un mp.

Merci.


----------



## marian (22 Janvier 2011)

en plein dans le mille ce post ! : j'ai 2 iPhone, 1 première génération et j'ai besoin de le déssimlock et 1 3G. Que dois-je chercher et vérifier avant le jailbreak et quel tuto me conseillez-vous ? (1 peu geek et je bricole !) Merci de vos retours d'expérience !


----------



## Le Schpunk (22 Janvier 2011)

marian a dit:


> en plein dans le mille ce post ! : j'ai 2 iPhone, 1 première génération et j'ai besoin de le déssimlock et 1 3G. Que dois-je chercher et vérifier avant le jailbreak et quel tuto me conseillez-vous ? (1 peu geek et je bricole !) Merci de vos retours d'expérience !



Au bout de 6 mois ton opérateur se voit obligé de le débloquer à ta demande. Le jaillbreak n'est pas obligatoire si c'est juste pour le desimlocker


----------



## marian (22 Janvier 2011)

merci pour ce rappel qui peut toujours être utile mais mon souhait de jailbreak ne s'arrête pas au déssim, loin de là ) !


----------



## Akkarin (12 Avril 2012)

Voilà moi j'avais jaillbreaker le téléphone de ma belle soeur avec syndia en pensant qu'il y aurait trop d'applications à télécharger et en fait....j'ai pas trouvé une grande utilité de l'avoir fait  
Alors peut être je l'utilisait mal, je sais pas trop...
En plus maintenant tu as des gps comme mapy free qui sont des gps très bon et qui sont gratuits alors je me demande vraiment de l'interet du jaillbreak??  
J'ai lu des trucs comme "ne plus être limité au niveau du volume des écouteurs"  trop bien ça...
Avoir une lampe torche plus puisssante ???
enfin qu'il y a t il des vraiment bien de le jaillbreak?? et quelles sont les inconvénient quand celui ci est installé?? 
Y'a t il moyen de faire les mise a jours apple etc??
Merci de m'éclairer sur ce sujet


----------



## marian (12 Avril 2012)

en fait, moi j'ai bien finalement utilisé le jailbreak d'abord et avant tout pour le désimlock, car oui ton opérateur est dans l'obligation de fournir la marche à suivre, mais il le fait "à reculons", donc 3 semaines après ma demande initiale et 1 relance pour cause de réponse "intermédiaire" du genre "nous avons transmis votre demande auprès d'Apple qui ne peut nous fournir une réponse"...???? (m'enfous moi, c'est toi mon fournisseur ! donc tu réponds !)...au final, tu changes d'opérateur et tu attends patiemment sans phone pendant 3 semaines ??? niet ! donc jailbreak ! après je n'ai pas vraiment chercher au delà ce que je pouvais en tirer comme bénéfice ++ (ça demande un peu de temps de se "ballader" pour voir ce que Cydia offre)...mais en aucun cas, je ne fais les MAJ de l'OS Apple (sinon, faut faire une sauvegarde avant la MAJ et avoir garder dans un fichier sur ton desk les fichiers pour REfaire le jailbreak...ça me semble risqué (sauf pour les supers geek


----------



## MiTh (14 Avril 2012)

Les bénéfices du JailBreak sont pour moi...ÉNORME !

Tu peux faire des tonnes de trucs plus ou moins utile, ça dépendra de ton degré de geekitude (on va dire ça comme ça).

J'ai l'Iphone depuis le 3G et je les ai tous JailBreaké. De plus sur l'iphone 4S, ça n'affecte plus du tout la stabilité de l'appareil, pas comme sur les 3G et 3GS...

Mais le must du must, avec le JailBreak, c'est quand tu as accès à tout l'appstore et que tout est gratuit...

à bon entendeur


----------



## drs (14 Avril 2012)

Personne ? a dit:


> Mais le must du must, avec le JailBreak, c'est quand tu as accès à tout l'appstore et que tout est gratuit...



donc, en resume, le must du must du jailbreak, c'est d'etre un voleur? Drole de mentalite!


----------



## AZTT (20 Avril 2012)

pour ma part la seule et unique chose qui me tente dans le Jailbreak de mon 4S sous IOS 5.1 c'est la partage Internet...

j'ai cru lire qu'en changeant juste un fichier IPCC je pouvais l'avoir sans Jailbreak...
mais je n'en sais pas plus (opérateur SFR Réunion qui ne propose pas cetteoption même payante)

après si après jailbreak il y a des petits plus comme une personnalisation
plus poussée.. des animations fun etc.. why not...

par contre je vois Absynthe  et de l'autre côté un truc à 15 ( http://www.superunlockiphone.com/francais/index.htm )

quelle est la différence svp? merci

dernière question.. mon IPad 3 sois IOS 5.1 aussi.. y a-t-il droit..? :rose:

merci


----------



## drs (20 Avril 2012)

alors attention au partage de connexion non compris dans le forfait. Les opérateurs sont maintenant en mesure de le détecter et de le facturer!


----------



## Odul25 (13 Mai 2012)

Salut,

L'évolution d'IOS tend à rendre de moins en moins utile le Jailbreak  Évidemment, ceux qui ne souhaitent pas acheter les applications payantes sauteront sur l'occasion :hein:

Pour ma part, je préfère acheter mes applications qui ne sont pas couteuses au vu de leur utilité !!! ;-)

Par contre, il existe ces fameuses applications qui ne sont disponibles que pour les appareils Jailbreakés ! Dans ce cas-là il faudra "juger" de la nécessité de sauter le pas :mouais:

Pour ma part, j'ai franchi cette ligne pour mon iPhone et mon iPad seulement pour deux softs : *iBlacklist* pour l'iPhone et surtout *iWhiteBoard* pour l'iPad :rose: Je garde espoir qu'Apple permette d'obtenir ces deux softs ou mieux les intègre (même partiellement) à l'iOS de manière à me débarrasser de ce côté underground qui m'embarrasse au fond...

En définitive, le Jailbreak peut s'avérer utile suivant les personnes qui jugeront de l'intérêt de passer (ou non) du côté obscur de la force...


----------



## Akkarin (15 Mai 2012)

Odul25 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> L'évolution d'IOS tend à rendre de moins en moins utile le Jailbreak  Évidemment, ceux qui ne souhaitent pas acheter les applications payantes sauteront sur l'occasion :hein:
> 
> ...


6DA8I8PE64KY2

Pratique cette application iblacklist, par contre l'application pour l'iPad est une application payante chez Cyndia ????


----------



## Odul25 (15 Mai 2012)

Akkarin a dit:


> 6DA8I8PE64KY2
> 
> Pratique cette application iblacklist, par contre l'application pour l'iPad est une application payante chez Cyndia ????


C'est clair qu'*iBlacklist* peut vraiment s'avérer indispensable 

Sinon, l'autre application (*iWhiteBoard*) est gratuite


----------

